# My routine.. diet and split



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Thats my diet. Currently standing at 6ft, 200lbs but i have taken 1 week out to relax and justed came back to uni from greece.

I was gonna do a cycle but decided to rethink my routine and diet first and try it out for a few months.. so in the past 2 months i gained around 20 pounds so cycle wont start. bodyfat has not increase alot.. i am at around 12%.. started bulking after cutting @ 175lbs @ 8%.....

I have a different diet on off day that on the on day..

on my "on" days:

meal 1= 450ml of egg whites and one Greek Total 0% yoghurt and 70grams of oats with 1 tablespoon honey

meal 2= 250gr of turkey/chicken and 1 tablespoon Cod Liver/flax/olive oil

meal 3= 250gr of turkey/chicken and 100gr of basmatti rice with a salad

meal 4= same as 2

2hrs after meal 4 WORKOUT.. might have an apple or something before

meal 5=PWO. 130gr of glucose and 60gr protein powder WPI

meal 6= 250gr of turkey/chicken and one Greek Total 0% yoghurt and 80gr oats with some honey and 100gr of whole-wheat pasta or rice or grits or some 120gr granary bread..

so basically on my on days i eat

protein: around 330-350gr

carbs: around 400gr

fat: 30-40ish

on my "off" days

meal 1-4 are the same as "on"

meal 5: 250gr meat and 60gr oats or 75 rice

meal 6: same as meal 2

basically:

protein: 330-350ish

carbs: 150ish

fat: 60-70ish

Supplements(everything)

Protein powder ONLY pwo

Dextrose PWO

creatine 5gr PWO

Vitamin B complex and C PWO and once on OFF

Calcium 500mgs/day cause i dont drink milk.

rALA. 800mgs on days, 500mgs off days

NOTE: dont have a cheat day and i dont eat junk food at all..... Personally if i eat bread i feel like i am cheating.. even though its granary...  I dont eat junk cause the feel like crap both physically and especially mentally the next day

my split is:

day 1: back/traps and abs

day 2: cardio

day 3: chest and arms

day 4: cardio

day 5: legs/lower back

day 6: shoulders/arms

day 7: cardio

cardio on off days for 30minutes at 65-70% MHR....

i am training 4 days a week 45-1hour with high intensity and i always go on how i feel...

basic exercises poundages:

deadlifts=175kg for 7reps

squats=130kg for 10reps

DB press= 30kg for 12reps

Thats it. If you guys want i will post my exact routine as well... just tell me...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Pretty solid on everything there mate.

Your ratios on diet are pretty similar to mine. I WISH I was able to not have cheat days!! They seem to be my downfall right now


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

looking good zero, you have gained 20lbs in the last 2 months?? Is that after a cycle? You have probably already explained, just want to be sure 

Cant fault that Cool, do some pics for us to see.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> looking good zero, you have gained 20lbs in the last 2 months?? Is that after a cycle? You have probably already explained, just want to be sure
> 
> Cant fault that Cool, do some pics for us to see.


no no cycle.. well i didnt lie.. but i didnt say the whole truth either 

as i said at the end of my cutting i was 175-177lbs.. BUT that was when i was completely carb-depleted and i had lost tons of water as well.... 

therefore 10 or even more of those lbs are water and glycogen... plus we all know that there is a "rebound" effect after u go on a diet for a long time.. i was about 4-5 months on a low carb (between 80-150gr of carbs)..

so yeah its not 20lbs of muscle.. its more like 5-7lbs of muscle and the rest is water glycogen and bodyfat.....

so. yeah.. 

will do pics when i get my digital camera in a few days


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

well, still good progress mate! 5lbs muscle in 2 months is still very good. 20 lbs would be the incredible hulk, but it's still possible i guess? Good job Zero


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

thanx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good lifts mate. The only think I can see is you work arms twice a week and chest once a week. So indirectly your arms actaully are getting hit 3 times a week. Are your arms a good or bad bodypart for you?


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

i should post my routine to clear the confusion.. i am not really training them 100%..

Day One: Back, Traps.

Back

Barbell Rows

Warm-Up

Set 1--7 reps, wide grip, pulled to nipple line

Set 2--10 reps, shoulder width grip, pulled into the abs.

Front Lat Pulldowns

Set 1--10 reps, shoulder width grip, palms facing towards you

Set 2--7 reps, wide grip, palms facing away from you.

Deadlifts

Set 1--7 reps, using a weight you can do for 10 reps.

Set 2--7 reps, using the same weight as Set 1.

Abs

Rope crunches: 2 sets of 12-15 reps supersetted with Lower abs work-

Machine/Leg lifts: 2 sets of 12-15 reps

Day Three: Chest, Arms.

Chest

Incline Barbell Presses

Warm Ups

Set 1--7 reps, shoulder width grip

Set 2--7-10 reps, wide grip

Flat Dumbell Presses

Set 1--10 reps, elbows out

Set 2--10 reps, elbows in same weight.

Dips

Bodyweight x 1 set for as many reps as possible.

Triceps

Lying EZ Curl Bar Tricep Extensions

Set 1--12 reps

Set 2--12 reps, weight same as Set 1

Biceps

Dumbell Hammer Curls

Set 1--15 reps

Set 2--12 reps, using the weight of Set 1

Day Five: Legs.

Squats

Warm Ups

Set 1--wide stance, 10 reps

Set 2--shoulder width stance, 10 reps, using the weight of Set 1

Set 3--narrow stance, 10 reps, using the weight of Set 1.

Hamstrings/Lower Back

Lying leg curls or standing: 2 sets of 20 reps supersetted with

Hyperextensions: 2 sets of 20 reps

Calves

Standing Calf Raises (knees locked): 2 sets of 15 reps supersetted

with Standing Calf Raises (knees unlocked, slightly bent): 2 sets of

15 reps.

Day Six: Shoulders/Arms.

Shoulders

Lateral side raises 2 sets of 12 reps, supersetted with

Lateral rear raises, 2 sets of 12 reps.

Shoulder presses

Set 1--11 reps

Set 2--9 reps

Set 3--8 reps

Biceps

Straight bar curls

Set 1--12 reps

Set 2--10 reps

Set 3--8 reps

Triceps

Rope Cable Pushdowns/Extensions

Set 1--15 reps.

Set 2--15 reps

Set 3--15 reps

rest between sets is 1 minute and between exercises 2 minutes..

every three weeks i change the times to 2 mins and 3 minutes as above..

i do trap work on back day and depending on how i feel i will add one or two sets or one exercise like: seated rows, barbell press(if my shoulder feels ok cause i got a joint problem on my left shoulder hence why i use DBs), dumbell flys 1xincline, 1xflat... sometimes i do 4-5 sets of squats and on my 4th set i go heavy with 6 reps at 140kgs

my arms are alright.. my chest is the only thing completely refusing to grow to matter what.. i might try 2x a week on chest to see how it will respond.... probably on day 6


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got ya.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

that seems to be my problem too, chest is last place for muscle to stick to, i mean its hard and quite defined, but compared to the rest of my torso, it is not very good


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It will come when you put some weight on killer. It is probably genetics too.


----------

